# Flashlight Pointers



## Eidetic (Nov 19, 2017)

I'm a collector of lasers, and that activity led me to include laser pointers. Before lasers took over the application however, there were flashlight pointers. Those were the flashlights that project a little line or arrow on the screen as we watched 16mm films in the church basement. Anyway, I've gathered a few of them, as well as the wooden pointers that came before those, and recently put them all on a web site I made for the laser collection. The link is below. Any information about any of them would be greatly appreciated. It's hard to put dates to them. They are listed under "pre-laser pointers".

https://sites.google.com/site/vintagelaserarchive/


----------



## sween1911 (Nov 22, 2017)

Dude! I have one of those! Very cool.


----------

